# Transformers : Fall Of Cybertron



## Sujeet (Feb 17, 2012)

*Transformers:Fall Of Cybertron* :

_The Direct Sequel To_ 

*Transformers: War For Cybertron*
_The Top Notch  2010 Third Person Shooter Action/Adventure Game_
From Hasbro and High Moon Studios

Is Going To Hit Stores In_ Fall this Year.
_
War for cybertron featured some seriously intensive arena scale gun battles , an engaging storyline,superb sound design and all that was packed in breath taking war wrapped CYBERTRON. It was a complete raw transformers adventure.

Its time to look forward to decent conclusion to cosmic battles of Decepticons And Autobots.

Although The follow up is currently confirmed for X360 And PS3 .

No news on PC release yet and dont expect it to hit pc platform anyway.

Although War For Cybertron posed a great play on pc experience we can only  wait for the same in case of PC this time

Here is an exclusive and exhaustive _Cover Story By Game Informer_:
Game Informer November Cover Reveal - Transformers: Fall of Cybertron

*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/39/1970840-cov_223_v1_l.jpg

[YOUTUBE]yAeVZM4RPco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess it will come for pc also like the previous ones.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess it will come for pc also like the previous ones.



youre guessing

i am wishing,willing,hoping and everything ...to have this on pc


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Grimlock(Dinosaur Autobot) is nice addition to the game.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 17, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Grimlock(Dinosaur Autobot) is nice addition to the game.



Appears to me kinda look-alike of the remote controlled robotic T-Rex from Bulletstorm


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

No PC?


Spoiler



*a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/051/Purple/66/d4/26/mzi.esztuhqc.png


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 21, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> *Transformers: Fall of Cybertron Not Coming to PC*
> 
> Bad news (again), PC gamers. Transformers: Fall of Cybertron won't be coming to that fancy keyboard-and-mouse console known as the Personal Computer. I suppose we shouldn't be surprised, since last fall we heard that the next Transformers game would be dropping the co-op campaign.  Nevertheless, it's still disappointing to continually see PC gamers being left on the side of the road, and in this case the reasons are also alarming.
> Game director Matt Tieger claimed that development on the PC was frankly "outside of our area of expertise." In addition, he felt that previous game War of Cybertron did not make good on PC gamers expectations, which he didn't feel was fair to them. So now they'll be skipping the PC version.
> Transformers: Fall of Cybertron, will, however, be coming to PS3 and Xbox 360 this coming fall.



Expect some big names like COD,Battlefield ,Skyrims,etc with damn huge fan following(and pc gamers passionate enough to get original copies),rest most of the games published for pc suffers financial loss(read piracy)....
iTS THE CASE everywhere


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Expect some big names like COD,Battlefield ,Skyrims,etc with damn huge fan following(and pc gamers passionate enough to get original copies),rest most of the games published for pc suffers financial loss(read piracy)....
> iTS THE CASE everywhere


*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQa5A-qmmfi0LvIgozmJKwuFL70dd5zAH4BQ41zoWhpAbNpojHI

Alan Wake PC version covers costs


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Expect some big names like COD,Battlefield ,Skyrims,etc with damn huge fan following(and pc gamers passionate enough to get original copies),rest most of the games published for pc suffers financial loss(read piracy)....
> iTS THE CASE everywhere



No this is not the case. Actually the income they earn from pc is comparativly lower than that of consoles. Also programming for consoles is simpler as you don't have to think about mid range gamers, high end gamers and all that.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQa5A-qmmfi0LvIgozmJKwuFL70dd5zAH4BQ41zoWhpAbNpojHI
> 
> Alan Wake PC version covers costs



Plz explain The Block Buster Gears Of War series is not on pc expect GOW 1.
Why The creator of Windows skipped their own platform...hmmm???
!!!!

There are a lot of names like that.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Plz explain The Block Buster Gears Of War series is not on pc expect GOW 1.
> Why The creator of Windows skipped their own platform...hmmm???
> !!!!
> 
> There are a lot of names like that.....


You have any idea how much Console makers pay developers for exclusive games?

Creator of windows skipped their own platform cause they don't earn a single penny for a game released on windows, while they earn a lot for X360, like subscription fees, increased console sales etc.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> You have any idea how much Console makers pay developers for exclusive games?
> 
> Creator of windows skipped their own platform cause *they don't earn a single penny for a game released on windows,* while they earn a lot for X360, like subscription fees, increased console sales etc.



finally it seems you have said it  against yourslef.!!!!!
dont earn from a game thats superlative in all field..winner of multiple game of the year and critic awards...if games like these cant make it large on windows then who will....so now...hmmm??!!!

This was the excuse made by epic and microsoft Heads on being asked why no GOW2 for PC:

_"Here's the problem right now; the person who is savvy enough to want to have a good PC to upgrade their video card, is a person who is savvy enough to know bit torrent to know all the elements so they can pirate software. Therefore, high-end videogames are suffering very much on the PC."_

I have far better idea of what happens b/w game devs and publisher..for that matter...


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> finally it seems you have said it  against yourslef.!!!!!
> dont earn from a game thats superlative in all field..winner of multiple game of the year and critic awards...if games like these cant make it large on windows then who will....so now...hmmm??!!!
> 
> This was the excuse made by epic and microsoft Heads on being asked why no GOW2 for PC:
> ...


No No No, what I mean is for games released in windows *MICROSOFT* does not get any money, the sdk is free, for console games they get money(licensing fees and more). The developers do get money for windows games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2012)

Well if you are talking about exclusitivity then how about RTS eh ??
Cost of games for pc is nearly 1/2 or lesser than console ones.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> No No No, what I mean is for games released in windows *MICROSOFT* does not get any money, the sdk is free, for console games they get money(licensing fees and more). The developers do get money for windows games.



I know what do you mean.
Ofcourse the devs(studio people ) get paid for creating games.

But it is completely in publishers' hands to decide if they want to release a game on specific platforms(pc,ps3,x360,wii,etc).

And for above stated reasons several games are not targeted for PC Audience by publishers.



gameranand said:


> Well if you are talking about exclusitivity then how about RTS eh ??
> Cost of games for pc is nearly 1/2 or lesser than console ones.



Thats what iam sayin.

The sole reason some games are completely made console exclusive in midway (likes of gears,transformers,etc) is not cost of production...

Its mainly rampant piracy prevalent on PC .(compartively higher- bcuz for sure consoles aint free of piracy...)

_Its as simple as it sounds._

No need for arguments.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

*Transformers: Fall of Cybertron announced for PC | VG247*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Only douchebags complain about piracy. Seriously are the game developers so immature to keep whine and ***** about it? It existed since doom, there's really nothing anyone can do about it. They keep talking about the amount of pirated downloads, but will those pirates buy the game if they had to? nope!
Its just an easy way to put blame on piracy and clean off your hands.

As for the lack of PC port of Transformers, the developer admitted that its difficult for them to develop one, and that its out of their expertise. That's the reason the game is being ported to PC by a different developer..Mercenary Games 



Sujeet said:


> *Expect* some big names like COD,Battlefield ,Skyrims,etc with damn huge fan following(and pc gamers passionate enough to get original copies),rest most of the games published for pc suffers financial loss(read piracy)....
> iTS THE CASE everywhere



Except*

That's the hoax spread by some lame devs/pubs. Forgot of the existence of steam? or forgot of the fact that a game like Alan Wake was able to recover development costs within 48 hours of release on steam?
The answer is quality my friend, PC gamers respect developers who respect them first. Make a good game with a lot of value, nothing stops people from buying it. The first Transformers title on PC was a very bad port, the online portion was broken, limited graphics settings, un-mappable controls etc..who would buy such a cluster-fck release?



Sujeet said:


> Plz explain The Block Buster Gears Of War series is not on pc expect GOW 1.
> Why The creator of Windows skipped their own platform...hmmm???
> !!!!
> 
> There are a lot of names like that.....



Ah! Windows isn't entirely Microsoft's platform, lot of third party companies make money out of PC releases, Xbox 360 is called an actual platform which is completely owned by Microsoft, they can make money out of game releases, DLC releases, online features, accessories, special editions 
As for Gears of War 1 on PC, that was the first x360 exclusive from Epic, Microsoft hardly had any idea about the kind of success the game could be at that time. They released Halo 1 and 2 on PC as well which were huge success, heck the PC version of Halo 1 is still played and the modding community is active as well.
If I was Microsoft, I would obviously want the console Im making have some good exclusives, and why would I leave an awesome game like gears which act as the selling point for the console? got it?
Any console manufacturer would do that thing. Exclusives are a major selling point for the consoles. Alan Wake was supposed to be a multi-platform title(PC and x360) with a lot of PC features, was it piracy? NO! Remedy was very excited to bring the game to PC as well, but Microsoft thought it could make them a lot of money and made it an xbox360 exclusive. That's just the way the console manufacturers look at things.

So please don't complain about piracy, it exists and yes it is a problem, but pulling away PC ports and blaming piracy as a reason is not a solution.

LOL btw, I noticed you keep confusing yourself about *'expect'* and *'except'*, there's a lot of difference between those two words, better correct yourself 



Sujeet said:


> This was the excuse made by epic and microsoft Heads on being asked why no GOW2 for PC:
> 
> _"Here's the problem right now; the person who is savvy enough to want to have a good PC to upgrade their video card, is a person who is savvy enough to know bit torrent to know all the elements so they can pirate software. Therefore, high-end videogames are suffering very much on the PC."_
> .



That comment was made by Cliff Bleszinski. So, in a way, he is blaming that high end PC gamers are pirates? seriously what kind of a douchebag would make an insult of their own potential customers, always hated him for this very reason.
Now he s working on a PC exclusive, yet to be revealed...yeah talk about piracy :\ what an a$$hole.



Sujeet said:


> Its mainly rampant piracy prevalent on PC .(compartively higher- bcuz for sure consoles aint free of piracy...)



LOL. Alan Wake was the second most pirated game on 2010, with around 1.1 million downloads 
And don't compare that number to PC's, 1.1m is a huge number. So piracy isn't something that's exclusive to PC, its something that can exist on any platform.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Only douchebags complain about piracy. Seriously are the game developers so immature to keep whine and ***** about it? It existed since doom, there's really nothing anyone can do about it. They keep talking about the amount of pirated downloads, but will those pirates buy the game if they had to? nope!
> Its just an easy way to put blame on piracy and clean off your hands.
> 
> As for the lack of PC port of Transformers, the developer admitted that its difficult for them to develop one, and that its out of their expertise. That's the reason the game is being ported to PC by a different developer..Mercenary Games
> ...



You, Sire, Are a Pro!

Keep it Up.

Whole world is Douchebage.You are not.
FTW.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> You, Sire, Are a Pro!
> 
> Keep it Up.
> .



Thanks 



Sujeet said:


> Whole world is Douchebage.You are not.
> FTW.



Nah, the whole world isn't douche. There are some whom i consider douche, like Kotick, Cliffy B, Eric Hirshberg etc...


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the whole world isn't douche. There are some whom i consider douche, like *Kotick, Cliffy B, Eric Hirshberg etc...*



And maybe Cevat Yerli,Trip hawkins,Hideo Kojima,Shinji etc etc...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> And maybe Cevat Yerli,Trip hawkins,Hideo Kojima,Shinji etc etc...



Haha. I like your humor. Anyway, never noticed Hideo Kojima or Shinji Mikami lying or insulting their customers, or did they?

And can we just discuss normally, rather than mocking each other with "You, Sire, Are a Pro!" kind of replies? please. 
coz I seriously don't want this thread to get locked up or something just because one of us is pissed or has nothing to say.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the whole world isn't douche. There are some whom i consider douche, like Kotick, Cliffy B, Eric Hirshberg etc...



Ya that's true


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Haha. I like your humor. Anyway, never noticed Hideo Kojima or Shinji Mikami lying or insulting their customers, or did they?
> 
> And can we just discuss normally, rather than mocking each other with "You, Sire, Are a Pro!" kind of replies? please.
> coz I seriously don't want this thread to get locked up or something just because one of us is pissed or has nothing to say.



lol did i sound pissed off.
Sorry but i am not XD.

I was COMMENTING on cliffb being called douche...nothing more.

His contribution to Gaming world are huge.He is respectable.

BTW i believe you have mis interpreted his comments on PC Piracy.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

*One Shall Stand. One Shall Fall.
Fall of Cybertron will make TransFans of all.
Michael Bay knows not what TFs are about.
Until All Are One… Transform and Roll Out!
*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly this game is not coming to PC.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If I remember correctly this game is not coming to PC.



Developer(s)=========High Moon Studios Mercenary Technology (PC)
Publisher(s)==========Activision
Engine=============Unreal Engine 3[1]
Platform(s)==========*Microsoft Windows*, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360
Release date(s)=======NA August 21, 2012[2]EU August 24, 2012
Genre(s)============Third-person shooter
Mode(s)============Single-player, Multiplayer[3]
Rating(s)===========ESRB:T  PEGI: 12
Media/distribution	====Optical disc, download


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update. At first it was only for console.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont like games of this genre.Few days ago i have played the demo and i think fans of this series might like it.

bumble bee mode was quite good you can say cod4 of transformers.But vortex level is a bit challenging.music or background scores are also good gives a cinematic feeling
From multiplayer part the connection is fast not much waiting time. Unfortunately I did not liked the multiplayer too.I would still say play unreal tournament 3 multiplayer instead.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

@ sunny8872
Please stop posting everything in spoiler tags.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ sunny8872
> Please stop posting everything in spoiler tags.



Sorry my mistake will not happen again


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 30, 2012)

My favourite Autobot after Optimus Prime *1.bp.blogspot.com/-0yF8e3hJvNU/T4_9qNVIDlI/AAAAAAAAFt8/Ed2kivQJ7oA/s1600/1319225464_Transformers%252520Fall%252520of%252520Cybertron%252520-%252520Grimlock%252520alt%252520mode%2525207.jpeg

*GRIMLOCK*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2012)

is this available on disc or only on steam?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Well the bot looks just like dinosours.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well the bot looks just like dinosours.



Grimlock is the most fearsome and powerful member of the Dinobots,His team is called the Lightning Strike including *Sludge,Slag,Snarl,Swoop*

Grimlock in Action here:



More Screenshots:

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/213120/ss_9262b3ac5028d5c4aa829698be7f2cbef0f00ac8.1024x768.jpg?t=1344535724
*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/213120/ss_492877694c93164d6bc6422a091e44cda8f0e985.1024x768.jpg?t=1344535724
*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/213120/ss_0825aca3869367934a50c5dd628507d7396c9934.1024x768.jpg?t=1344535724
*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/213120/ss_c9845924bdd339bd98025c567c307c1b1fea66c9.1024x768.jpg?t=1344535724
*i.imgur.com/9R8No.jpg
*i.imgur.com/U0L9H.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xJNiA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/K1pnU.jpg


----------

